# Just got the book, "Van Til's Apologetic" by Bahnsen



## shackleton (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks like a good book. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Dec 12, 2008)

I, too, am looking forward to reading it as soon as I graduate and can start learning again.


----------



## sastark (Dec 12, 2008)

I bought it a few months ago, starting read it. It's great!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 12, 2008)

sastark said:


> I bought it a few months ago, starting read it. It's great!



It's fantastic.... does anyone know about the new book by Bahsnen regarding van Til? It's advertised in the American Vision catalog, but I see no publication date or title?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Dec 12, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > I bought it a few months ago, starting read it. It's great!
> ...



The weird part is to think that it has something in it that his P&R book does not, seeing that it was written almost ten years earlier.

American Vision has no sign of it (even in its coming soon section) other than the catalog.

CT


----------



## Confessor (Dec 13, 2008)

The book is excellent. Bahnsen is so good at systematizing and clarifying Van Til's otherwise abstruse language and organization. I read it while on the job at the gas station last summer. Needless to say I enjoyed my job as a result.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 13, 2008)

ChristianTrader said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > sastark said:
> ...



Right, and you make an interesting point (concerning the timing of the writing of the forthcoming book relative to the one we're discussing). I'll be keeping my eye out for whenever anything materializes from AV, but won't be holding my breath. I suspect that I've got sufficient material between the works of Van Til himself and Bahnsen's Van Til's Apologetic to work with that I wouldn't necessarily buy the forthcoming one... but we'll see.


----------

